# Child Rossi 20 gauge/.22 for sale



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

My daughter is selling her Rossi single shot 20 gauge shot gun with Limbsaver recoil pad. Comes with an interchangeable .22 barrel, switching between shotgun barrel and .22 takes 30 seconds. Neat little gun but she is looking to upgrade. $150OBO


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where are you located? Pictures?


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am in Sandy, I will post some pictures later today


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

005.jpg004.jpg002.jpg003.jpg001.jpg


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks i will get back to you!


----------

